# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Probiotica en PDS

## leenb

Hallo,

Ik heb al jaren PDS. Soms gaat het een tijd goed, maar de laatste jaren weer veel slechter. Sinds 4 jaar neem ik Sulpiride, dat is medicatie die eigenlijk maag en darmen kalmeert, een vorm van antidepressiva. Daarmee kan ik de laatste jaren normaal eten en weinig 'aanvallen' van PDS. MAAR: ik wil dat spul echt niet meer nemen want het legt de eisprong volledig stil. Helemaal niet gezond dus. Nu ben ik onder voedingbegeleiding, heel streng dieet in het begin en de medicatie afbouwen. Lukt goed. Neem nu geen Sulpiride meer en ik heb weinig last van mijn darmen en maag. Het belangrijkste voor mij is dat ik echt geen suikers mag eten. Als ik dat toch doe, veel pijn, opgeblazen buik en kan dan halve dag niets meer eten. In combinatie met dit dieet neem ik nu ook *Probiotica*. Dat helpt me heel goed! Geen opgeblazen buik meer, geen darmgassen meer en normale stoelgang. Ook venkelthee kalmeert mijn maag en darmen heel goed. In ieder geval, ik ben heel blij met deze oplossing, dat ik zo de medicatie kan weglaten. 

Mijn vraag is nu eigenlijk : wie neemt ook Probiotica en van welk merk? De mijne is van de Herborist : Probiotic Construct. Bevat Bifidobacterium infantis (10 miljard cfu/g), Bifidobacterium lactis, Bifidobacterium longum, Enterococcus faecium, lLactobacillus acidophillus Lactobacillus casei, Lactobacillus planarum, Lactobacillus salivarius, Lactococcus lactis. 
Pff ... wat een omschrijving! Deze kost 24 voor 60 tabletten. Aangezien ik 6 tabletten per dag moet nemen , is dit toch een heel dure zaak vind ik.
Nu vind ik op internet zo weinig informatie over andere Probiotica. Ik ben op zoek naar iets wat ook voldoende bacteriën bevat, maar iets goedkoper is. 

Kent iemand andere Probiotica van andere merken? En hoeveel bacteriën bevatten die dan? 

 :Wink:  dank je en groeten

----------


## katje45

Hallo,

Of probiotica echt ervoor helpt zou ik niet weten. Heb ze een tijdje gebruikt toen het goed ging, maar had tijdens het gebruik alsnog last van PDS.

----------

